# The Nashville Number System



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Found this site and thought it might be of use to people. Enjoy...

http://gospelmusic.org.uk/resources/nashville_numbering.htm

Matt


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

worthy read, most country players worth their salt use this system.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wish it was more commonly used outside of country music. It makes so much sense, especially for those who continually need to transpose, accompany, and call changes on the fly.

My bass students seem to grasp it earlier than other students. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

